# Mischa.  :)



## cmjust0 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here she is. Im posting this from my phone..


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow has she grown! She is really a beauty!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2011)

She is very cute.  Looks like a winner. 

So when is she going to have puppies?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2011)

Yesssss.........I wants my puppy....a boy please 

She's beautiful!


----------



## warthog (Feb 13, 2011)

She's georgous


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

What a face!!!!    Shes grown into a very beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 13, 2011)

mischa and ivan.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

*hopping up and down*

I still want a PUPPY...jes sayin'....


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty girl.........


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 14, 2011)

I want puppies too!  

I ain't exactly rollin in it right now, so an ultrasound or any other "is she/isn't she?" tests are kinda out of the question..  Did he breed her?  Hell, I dunno.  He tried, and in return she bit his face a bunch and ate his food for about three days straight..  He was very patient and giving..  Suffice it to say that if he got it, he *earned* it..

  

We shall see.

EDIT:  Yeah, she's really come a long way, huh?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, I could tell when Edge was in heat...Tank went from being a butt to her to "Why yes, dear....you can go first through the door, and why NO, I don't mind if you eat MY food AND yours....go right ahead."

2 days later he was back to shoving her out of the way and trying to hog all the feed.

MEN.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 14, 2011)

Ahhhh they're beautiful! What breed of dogs are these? I'm running through guardian dog breeds in my head and am coming up empty.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

Good luck with them! I hope you get some babies!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, everybody.  



			
				cattlecait said:
			
		

> Ahhhh they're beautiful! What breed of dogs are these? I'm running through guardian dog breeds in my head and am coming up empty.


Ivan's a Sarplaninac, and Mischa's 25% Sarplaninac / 75% Great Pyrenees.  

Ivan's a sweet boy with those to whom he's accustomed, but he's by far the most aggressive of the two..  He's not much for company, and he learned long ago that the most likely place for a threat to appear is right through the front gate of the barnyard, so that's where he concentrates his efforts..  He pretty much hangs out down there all day by his onesie and keeps an eye on things.  Nothing gets by him, and nobody would dare enter that enclosure with him standing on the other side.  He's in that "supersized" 160-180lb range, so he's definitely a force to be reckoned with.

Mischa, on the other hand, *cannot stand* to be without the goats.  Where they go, she goes.  There are times when she'll be gone with the goats all day only to come back and head straight for the water tank and just drink and drink and drink -- but she won't come for water unless they come down to the barn where the tank is located.  She simply will not leave their side.  I've also had the experience of accidentally sneaking up on her while she was out with the goats, and I was wearing a hat and heavy jacket, so she didn't recognize me...yeah, she scared the CRAP out of me!  Ran right up to me barking and growling.   

As different as they are, they're both awesome dogs and they compliment one another perfectly.  I'm hoping to get a few "best of both worlds" puppies, though I'm sure I'll get a few that are "just like (mommy/daddy)" too..  

That is, of course, if she got bred!!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, so I had to put this one up too..    Like I said, big Ivan is a very, very sweet boy with those to whom he's accustomed..  Velcro dog..


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I could tell when Edge was in heat...Tank went from being a butt to her to "Why yes, dear....you can go first through the door, and why NO, I don't mind if you eat MY food AND yours....go right ahead."
> 
> 2 days later he was back to shoving her out of the way and trying to hog all the feed.
> 
> MEN.




Yanno, Ivan's never been a big eater.  He gets excited at dinner time, and he usually eats his whole meal, but sometimes he's just completely disinterested in food and he's never really been a 'Hoover'-dog when it comes to intake..  Mischa, on the other hand...TOTAL PIG!    And, yeah, if he's not on his game, she'll come steal from him when she's done.

And she's *always* done before he is.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I could tell when Edge was in heat...Tank went from being a butt to her to "Why yes, dear....you can go first through the door, and why NO, I don't mind if you eat MY food AND yours....go right ahead."
> 
> 2 days later he was back to shoving her out of the way and trying to hog all the feed.
> 
> MEN.


----------

